# REAL or FAKE HONEY ?!?!?



## BigBallaGA (Dec 12, 2003)

does anyone know how to tell between real and fake honey ?

i cant find anything on google.

my grandmother used to do this match trick, lighting a match with honey and see if it burns or something like that....

anyone ?!!??!?!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 12, 2003)

Don???t they sell some kind of market that you make a marking in the money and if it changes color is fake or something? I seen cashiers use it.


----------



## burstofspeed (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Don???t they sell some kind of market that you make a marking in the money and if it changes color is fake or something? I seen cashiers use it.



 

Whats "fake" honey, and cant you tell by the ingredents on the label?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 14, 2003)

its not store bought dumb ass

but imported from Europe by some friends !!!


----------



## MeLo (Dec 15, 2003)

your friends? why dont you just ask them if that's the case. wouldnt that be much easier?


----------

